# Гимнастика при протрузии



## swam (7 Май 2008)

скажите пожалуйста, 
При протрузии дисков шейного отдела позвоночника можно ли делать комплекс упражнений на шею до первичного приема врача, если периодически возникают скачки давления, кружится голова, шум в ушах, появляется учащеное серцебиение (особенно после ночного сна), туман в голове, онемение пальца руки, общая слабость, тошнота?  
Я делаю наклоны головы, повороты, вытяжки, а также "мостик", кручение (общее) в общем как пишут на сайтах для профилактики. При этом никаких болевых ощущений не возникает.
Мне 30 лет, рост 178, вес 59. Работа в основном за компьютером. 
Началось все в 4 мес. назад с кратковременных потерь в ориентации в пространстве (на мгновение терялся контроль, сердце делало паузу). Через два месяца начались приступы давления.


----------



## Анатолий (7 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  гимнастика при протрузии*

Первичный прием в первую очередь, а затем вся гимнастика.
После какого обследования Вам поставили такой диагноз? и хотелось поточней узнать протрузии каких позвонков.


----------

